# Mary's latest-latest-latest dollhouse



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

May wife finished another Victorian storefront room box. She has once again outclassed me in the "insane detail" department.

All the candy is made from layers of colored clay. None of it is painted at all.
Lotsa detail photos at the link

http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/room028.html


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

This stuff just blows me away.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

sweet..lol i had to say it..
tell your wife she does great work and i like looking at her projects.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I just love the stuff that Mary creates. Some shots here actually looks like a real candy store. Great job!

Sean


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW!! That is fantastic!! That candy looks yummy!!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Stuff looks amazingly real.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I wonder how long the licquorice allsorts took (the first jar inside the window above the door and the middle jar in the main window display)? It would be hard enough making those out of clay life-sized, let alone miniature.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mary does incredible work!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Fantastic attention to detail!
John, you must be very proud- or very jealous....

Chris.


----------



## 54belair (May 12, 2009)

Your wife's work is spectacular. It's hard to believe that the candy isn't 1:1...


----------



## BubbaJoe (Jun 27, 2010)

outstanding..how many hours did she spend on this room?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Flawless work!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

John, Mary's work is FABULOUS! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BubbaJoe said:


> outstanding..how many hours did she spend on this room?


I have no clue. She has ten of these rooms planned. The shells are all built, but she rotates work on the insides as she feels the mood. This is the third one she finished,and I think she's been working on them for about a year and a half.


----------



## BubbaJoe (Jun 27, 2010)

the detail work is incredible...i looked at some of the other photos....she is a true artist:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Simply AMAZING
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Stunning work, so very realistic in every detail! It's always a great pleasure seeing your wife's awesome talent, just beautiful! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Now, my sweet tooth is hurting!

When is she going to do a dollhouse of Collinwood?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Now, my sweet tooth is hurting!
> 
> When is she going to do a dollhouse of Collinwood?


OOo! too big! But she does have a haunted one:
http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/dollhouse06.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/dollhouse06002.jpg

Well, it's a start. I can almost hear Quentin's theme coming from that room:


----------

